# My young rooster



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Will be 5 months in December 
He is starting to try and crow now, today though I let everybody out and he jumped on an older hen who didn't appreciate it and they had a little stand off. Her neck feathers up and facing each other , what's this ?! Just being pushy?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Teenage Rooster trying to sow oats....and the girl of his dreams saying NO!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Teenage Rooster trying to sow oats....and the girl of his dreams saying NO!


Haha that's a good way of putting it!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

So my flock would be okay in the hands of my 5 month old rooster?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

He's just being a male lol wanting what doesnt want him. Your flock will be fine, he will get the hang of things and the females will learn to let him do his thing.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> He's just being a male lol wanting what doesnt want him. Your flock will be fine, he will get the hang of things and the females will learn to let him do his thing.


I'm just thinking about taking away the older rooster


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a "teenager" RIR Roo, he was tearing up the hens and even "tried" the pullets (scared them half t death...) the older Hens pecked him whenever he got close to them or they caught him "getting" one of th pullets. Unfortunately he has five of the hens with bald heads and back of their necks. Plus he's so large he is too heavy for all but the big (possibly Jersey Giants) hens. So I put him in a small coop with a little run until I can figure out what t do. I allowed him t free range with th girls yesterday..BIG MISTAKE! All he did was act like a sex crazed idiot!!!! Should I find him another home or just keep him separated until he learns some manners?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think they all go through that stage. It takes time to learn "finesse." That's why back in highschool the "older boys" were so much more attractive compared to the ones the same age as you...lol...they just have no clue how to deal with women! I have 15 roosters I keep together and we've had a couple of very warm days so they are loose (at separate times from the hens). It was a balmy 9 degrees F today and I was out in my tshirt doing my chores! We've been in a major deep freeze so everyone was glad for the break in weather. Anyway, occasionally one of the Roos will meander over to the ladies pen and I'll let him in to check things out. The differences in how they each react with the girls is so vast. My nicest boy will immediately start searching for things to impress them with, and makes such a show of stomping his feet and puffing his chest when he finds something. Their pens are set up differently so mostly he just finds their regular food dish and gets excited over it meanwhile they're like "mr, you'll have to do better than that-we've been finding food in that thing for the last year!" My rudest roo will just attack any girl that gets close enough. Although I find him disturbing he is the only one to make a fuss over the nest boxes. Then I have a few who just get too overwhelmed and sit down in a corner looking scared. There is one who just patiently waits for someone to walk past him, he doesn't even look in the direction of the hen...just pretends he's cooling his jets watching the clock or something, then, when one gets just close enough he jumps on her. It's hilarious. I love my roosters so I'm having a hard time with having to process a few soon


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh wow. Yeah roosters are cool... But it's life.. If you can't enjoy them One way enjoy them another


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> I have a "teenager" RIR Roo, he was tearing up the hens and even "tried" the pullets (scared them half t death...) the older Hens pecked him whenever he got close to them or they caught him "getting" one of th pullets. Unfortunately he has five of the hens with bald heads and back of their necks. Plus he's so large he is too heavy for all but the big (possibly Jersey Giants) hens. So I put him in a small coop with a little run until I can figure out what t do. I allowed him t free range with th girls yesterday..BIG MISTAKE! All he did was act like a sex crazed idiot!!!! Should I find him another home or just keep him separated until he learns some manners?


I think he'll get into the swing of things soon.. I'm not sure if he will develop the same without being around the hens. But he could, I just don't know. I have an older rooster to keep things in line until he's butchered.. Then my little guy (homer) will be the man in charge


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just can't bring myself to let him in to the girls and have them end up with bloody backs. Those poor "teenage" girls are practically being raped! There's only one of them that's started laying so far. I may just decide to have him for dinner and pick up an older better mannered Roo in the spring at the animal swap. Or wait until I get a Silkie roo maybe he will have manners!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> I just can't bring myself to let him in to the girls and have them end up with bloody backs. Those poor "teenage" girls are practically being raped! There's only one of them that's started laying so far. I may just decide to have him for dinner and pick up an older better mannered Roo in the spring at the animal swap. Or wait until I get a Silkie roo maybe he will have manners!


That's what id do


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

leviparker said:


> That's what id do


thanks for all the input! I think that I've decided t have a nice roasted chicken for Christmas dinner and hope I can find a better mannered Roo next Spring. My girls are going t miss him...NOT! Lol


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> thanks for all the input! I think that I've decided t have a nice roasted chicken for Christmas dinner and hope I can find a better mannered Roo next Spring. My girls are going t miss him...NOT! Lol


Hah that sounds great!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Never got the deed done... Lol. He's in a mini coop alone!!!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I actually got it done! I took care of my old roo and my your guy is loving his freedom. He was rough at first but after mounting and shuffling a lot he is becoming a better man


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Redman is going to a new home in a day or two. He is taking five of his favorite girls with him so the new owner will hav lots of chicks if they decide to keep th eggs in a bator.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm actually getting rid of mine too. I just want hens


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Isn't it strange how people can make you out a liar! Lol the girl who was going t take Redman and his girls never showed up. They are still out there running around. Put him back in with the girls to do his job for a week or two. Putting eggs in 'bator tonight. We will see if he's as potent as he is "active".


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> Isn't it strange how people can make you out a liar! Lol the girl who was going t take Redman and his girls never showed up. They are still out there running around. Put him back in with the girls to do his job for a week or two. Putting eggs in 'bator tonight. We will see if he's as potent as he is "active".


 how many hens do you have for the young fella?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I currently have 18 hens, but only 5 were going t go with him. He's a RIR his girls are Red Star Sexlinks. I'm trying to thin out my flock before Spring because I have a breeding pair of Silkies and 5 (or more) Japanese Bantam chicks coming soon.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

There are four hens that will fight him off and won't allow his frisky attitude. They even chase him away when he approaches my "teenage" girls. The young hens are laying but I don't think they are willing participants to mating yet.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> There are four hens that will fight him off and won't allow his frisky attitude. They even chase him away when he approaches my "teenage" girls. The young hens are laying but I don't think they are willing participants to mating yet.


 in time he will come into it 
after all he will be bigger than the hens once he fills out.
then all the girls will look at him in a different way.

good luck


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol oh my goodness! He's already full of himself! Thinks he's a real stud muffin! Struts around like a full dressed peacock! Silly scrawny bird!!!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay so my 6 month old rooster is beginning to face off to me and peck my shoes and I push him away with my feet but he just jumps and it's starting to get old. Do I need I wait until he is a year to decide to cull or go ahead and get a new rooster?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a seven month old rooster who started fighting me. I am the only one who feeds them and cares for them. I've had him since he was three days old. I pushed him away and he attacks more so I put him in a pen and when March comes around he will be dinner. I have the same routine every day and the chickens know it when it's feeding time. There is no reason I need to tolerate that behavior in my flock. I guess it would be a personal preference what you do with yours. I have heard that the younger the bird the more tender the meat. I do the same with hens that overly pick on other chickens. They have three acres to roam on so space is not an issue.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

So you don't think it will change?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Depends on the bird. Some change and some don't. This one didn't change or improve . He got worse. I had another that did improve for a few months. For me personally I don't have the patience for a mean rooster. Maybe someone with another view can give their solution. Also you have to consider what you have them for. I have mine for meat and eggs. So some get to be dinner a lot sooner than others.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nj2wv said:


> Depends on the bird. Some change and some don't. This one didn't change or improve . He got worse. I had another that did improve for a few months. For me personally I don't have the patience for a mean rooster. Maybe someone with another view can give their solution. Also you have to consider what you have them for. I have mine for meat and eggs. So some get to be dinner a lot sooner than others.


what breed is this nasty fella?
how many hens did he have?
i have found that offering a dozen or so hens will calm down "some" roosters. others go to the oven
& yes a bird that is a year old or less in nice & tender
we have about 30 in freezer camp rite now along with a couple nasty male ducks that wanted to try to kill ducklings


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

He's a RIR


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My rooster is a blue black splash Andalusian. I have about nine other roosters who just have little squabbles amongst each other. They don't attack me. I have about sixty or more hens. I lost count. They all free range on three acres and get along well. I have seven feed bowls in different areas so I just toss a scoop of feed in each bowl so there is room for everyone to eat. They lay eggs in odd places so I have to hunt for them every day lol. The ones that are too dirty I scramble and feed back to them and the clean ones i put in the incubator or use at home.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Grab him and hold him to the ground until he stops thrashing about. It shows them that you are the dominant Roo. If he still challenges you do it again until he shakes it off and walks away. You may have t do it a time or two but he will eventually stop. It helps tame them down and if it's a Roo you really don't wasn't t have to cull it can save YOU some emotional stress. He might be a little stressed but don't show that you are concerned and don't cottle/cuddle him that's a sign of weakness!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought about that. I may try that


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

leviparker said:


> I thought about that. I may try that


now another thing i have done with a nasty rooster was to put him in with another rooster for a couple days who was the same size or bigger.

then i put both in with the hens 
they kept each other in check & i had no more problems.

now the question i have is do you have this RiR for breeding?
is that why you may keep him?
if so get a second one & put the nasty one in with him
not the other way around.

after you try a few things he may come around
or he may go to the pot 

up to u to figure that part out

good luck
piglett


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> I have a "teenager" RIR Roo, he was tearing up the hens and even "tried" the pullets (scared them half t death...) the older Hens pecked him whenever he got close to them or they caught him "getting" one of th pullets. Unfortunately he has five of the hens with bald heads and back of their necks. Plus he's so large he is too heavy for all but the big (possibly Jersey Giants) hens. So I put him in a small coop with a little run until I can figure out what t do. I allowed him t free range with th girls yesterday..BIG MISTAKE! All he did was act like a sex crazed idiot!!!! Should I find him another home or just keep him separated until he learns some manners?


I had 3 boys like that. They lost their heads the other day. They bred the crap out of 10 girls, and the girls were having fits. When the girls stopped laying due to it. That was enough for me to realize these boys are no good. One was a year old so he was old enough to know better.

My 2 Delawares are easy on the girls, they may be teenage boys but they breed each one daily and that is it. They leave the ladies alone when they want to lay. However my older rooster now 9 months old he wants to breed them even when they are on the nest trying to lay an egg. I can't have that so I put him away from all the ladies for now. I caught him breeding my older hen the other day I counted 6 times in a row without a break, that was way to much. A quick push with my foot made him quit. So he is in Isolation for awhile.

Lets hope they learn their lessons, if not they will be in Isolation most of their lives.


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

I just came from backyardchickens.com they banded me today from there website 



Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> I have a "teenager" RIR Roo, he was tearing up the hens and even "tried" the pullets (scared them half t death...) the older Hens pecked him whenever he got close to them or they caught him "getting" one of th pullets. Unfortunately he has five of the hens with bald heads and back of their necks. Plus he's so large he is too heavy for all but the big (possibly Jersey Giants) hens. So I put him in a small coop with a little run until I can figure out what t do. I allowed him t free range with th girls yesterday..BIG MISTAKE! All he did was act like a sex crazed idiot!!!! Should I find him another home or just keep him separated until he learns some manners?


I have had that problem with yourn roos. sometimes you can train them to be a bit more gentle by going out with them all in the morning and when he is too aggressive you grab him and carry him around upside-down for a minute or two and then put him down. You may have to repeat this a few times for a week straight. It works for most roos as they learn that they are not top dog; someone else is. Some people say that you can role model dancing for the hens and he will watch and pick up on the idea of courting them.
I have only had a few roos that the picking him up and carrying him technique didn't work. They ended up in the pot. I do not want to breed agressive traits into my flock. 
Right now I have a super gentle, sweet roo. He is attentive and protective of the hens, but always gentle and respectful with them. That is what you want.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

That RIR roo went to the animal swap a few weeks ago. When I found two hens with gashes on their backs it was th last straw! I got a new Silkie bantam roo now. He is a little bigger than most of the Silkies I've seen and has found his calling! He struts around all th hens, protects them from each other and settles squabbles between them. Just like he's supposed too! He hasn't tried his balance out yet ( if u get my drift) but I'm sure the hens are ok with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

bbishop said:


> I just came from backyardchickens.com they banded me today from there website
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


 For what

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

wclee said:


> For what
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I would like to know as well. I have met a few over there that I wouldn't trust as far as I can spit yet they don't seem to get banned. And others just have attitude.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bbishop said:


> I just came from backyardchickens.com they banded me today from there website
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


hey no worries

been there done that

bunch of clowns running that site

great site but bad people running it

welcome to the Chicken Forum

what kind of birds do you have ?

piglett


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

wclee said:


> For what
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


"oh you broke rule #43"

what?

they have a list of rules as long as my arm

if your on there for any amount of time you WILL at least get a warning

i got 2 in a week 

the funny thing is i have been online for almost 20 years

never had trouble on any other sites & i'm on a bunch


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> "oh you broke rule #43"
> 
> what?
> 
> ...


To me folks are more friendly over here then there. I have met many over there, but they all act like they are better then you are. Sort of makes me wonder some days why its called back yard chickens. It should be called the fancy pants folks chickens.

Even though I had a good laugh yesterday with the lady with the egg that didn't pay attention and put the egg in her panties rather then her bra.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Piglet- Sorry you were banned from there, I also belong to that group. Found my niche on the Indiana BYCers thread, Super nice people there not at all high n mighty like so many other threads on there. I really like my buddies on here also and wouldnt want to do or say anything that would get me banned here thats for sure. I think there is good and bad on all sites as far as that goes, it just depends on the thread that you choose to go onto. Ive bn on one or two on here also that purposefully made me feel like a real dummy and seemed to have a very bad attitude with anyone who wasnt of their caliber. I just dont go back to that thread. Am really curious what "rule" you broke that got you banned. LOL
You Bad Boy!!!!


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

The reason for I'm 13 yrs old this gut was fighting with me and I had made this thread called how many chickens can u have in your flock well as the months went on it changed the guy asked is this thread a question i said kinda I told him the reason because I wanted to know about the regulations of back yard hens


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

bbishop said:


> The reason for I'm 13 yrs old this gut was fighting with me and I had made this thread called how many chickens can u have in your flock well as the months went on it changed the guy asked is this thread a question i said kinda I told him the reason because I wanted to know about the regulations of back yard hens


That seems like a real bad reason to ban someone.


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys will guys be my old BYC friends !!!!!! Please !!!!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> Am really curious what "rule" you broke that got you banned. LOL
> You Bad Boy!!!!


well i got 2 warnings in a week, so i took off

that is when i found this site

i do have a couple threads that i post on over there

but i try not to break any of their 9,352,264,253,652 rules LOL


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

bbishop said:


> Thanks guys will guys be my old BYC friends !!!!!! Please !!!!!!


 I dont know where you are located but really it doesnt matter...go to the Indiana thread. If you see Jcnny, Kabhyper,bradselig...u r on the right thread. they are really great people! Just like here they are knowledgable and non judgemental. Im sure Im breaking every rule in Austins book for mentioning this and or the "other" thread but we all need friends and these are the best two sites Ive ever been too!!!


----------

